# All printers gone and Print Spooler will not stay running



## tmoran25 (Feb 2, 2018)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700 CPU @ 3.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 94 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16286 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 530, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 224 GB (81 GB Free); D: 1862 GB (1473 GB Free); G: 931 GB (167 GB Free);
Motherboard: Alienware, 01NYPT
Antivirus: Kaspersky Total Security, Enabled and Updated

I have had this problem since mid-September last year - all of my printers are gone within Windows, the system will not let me install/reinstall any & the Print Spooler will not stay running.

The Event Viewer logs this error:









When I go into any Microsoft Office app & try to print, there are no printers installed. If I click on Add Printer, I get this:









I have contacted Dell support & Microsoft support with no luck. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You are in a Windows Server environment ? Ask your IT dept for help We are not allowed to meddle with company computers.


----------



## tmoran25 (Feb 2, 2018)

I am not in a Server environment. This is MY computer at home. The reason for the Active Directory message is because I have Office 365 installed.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Right click your printer software installer and try run as admin


----------



## tmoran25 (Feb 2, 2018)

I already have. I tried reinstalling for an HP 8600 & it errors out trying to create the HP Discovery Port. It seems to be caused by the print spooler shutting off.
The print spooler keeps throwing an error (shown above in this thread).


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, go to search and type:- command prompt, right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator" an elevated cmd prompt will open. Copy ALL the cmd below, in the cmd window, right click anywhere and select "paste" the cmd will append to the prompt. Press enter, please copy and paste the notepad output into your reply.

echo > 0 & sc qc spooler >> 0 & sc queryex spooler>> 0 & sc qc HTTP >> 0 & sc queryex HTTP >> 0 & sc qc RpcSs >> 0 & sc queryex RpcSs >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0


----------



## tmoran25 (Feb 2, 2018)

I ran the command above and uploaded the results in the attached file.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, well you are living on the edge with kaspersky, we have been ordered to remove all instances of this util from our computers for security reasons. Besides it is not as good as protection as windows defender and windows defender firewall. I strongly suggest you uninstall it, google for kaspersky's uninstall util, to be properly rid of it.

I have a HP 8610 installed here.

We need to see your registry settings for the spooler service, open a cmd prompt as admin (as shown) copy and paste this cmd.

reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler" /s > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter)

Please, copy paste the notepad output here, the last cmd shows error 1067, which is fairly generic, in that it says the spooler service stopped unexpectedly.


----------



## tmoran25 (Feb 2, 2018)

I was strongly considering removing Kaspersky. I will do that later this week (when I am back home).

I have attached the results from the last command.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, run the attached .zip file it returns spools.reg double click on this and agree to add to registry, this will fix your spools problem, your current settings are corrupt.


----------



## tmoran25 (Feb 2, 2018)

jenae said:


> Hi, run the attached .zip file it returns spools.reg double click on this and agree to add to registry, this will fix your spools problem, your current settings are corrupt.


Can you re-upload the file? The file you uploaded is the same file I attached earlier. It didn't contain the registry changes.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, it does just run it as advised.


----------



## tmoran25 (Feb 2, 2018)

This is the error I get when I double click & agree to add to the registry:








I did attempt to manually correct the registry to the settings you had in the file.
I have attached a new registry query file (030218-Spooler.txt) with the new settings.
Can you take a look to see if they are correct?
Thanks!


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, not sure what you did, that spools.reg is a binary file. No matter the dependencies missing http has been addressed by your mod's, (well done) so this should fix that.

I don't know what printer driver you are using, I assume it is the cd that came with the printer. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## tmoran25 (Feb 2, 2018)

Unfortunately the system is exactly the same - no printers listed, cannot add any & the print spooler will not stay running.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, open a cmd prompt (does not need to be elevated (ie:- as admin) and copy paste this command:-

net user %USERNAME% > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter)

Please copy paste the notepad output into your reply.


----------



## tmoran25 (Feb 2, 2018)

jenae said:


> Hi, open a cmd prompt (does not need to be elevated (ie:- as admin) and copy paste this command:-
> 
> net user %USERNAME% > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter)
> 
> Please copy paste the notepad output into your reply.


User name MCG1
Full Name 
Comment 
User's comment 
Country/region code 000 (System Default)
Account active Yes
Account expires Never
Password last set 10/27/2017 2:59:25 PM
Password expires Never
Password changeable 10/27/2017 2:59:25 PM
Password required No
User may change password Yes
Workstations allowed All
Logon script 
User profile 
Home directory 
Last logon 3/2/2018 3:40:53 PM
Logon hours allowed All
Local Group Memberships *Administrators *Debugger Users 
*HomeUsers 
Global Group memberships *None 
The command completed successfully.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, your account is seen by windows and has administrator privileges, so no reason for executables not to load.

There must have been some reason why http was not listed as a dependency, in your registry, there may also be some permissions issues with the spoolsv.exe and spoolss.dll files, both required for spools to run. We can easily fix that, first I would like to see your registry entries for http.

Open a cmd as admin (as shown) and copy paste:-

reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\HTTP" /s > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter)

Please copy paste the notepad output here.


----------



## tmoran25 (Feb 2, 2018)

jenae said:


> Hi, your account is seen by windows and has administrator privileges, so no reason for executables not to load.
> 
> There must have been some reason why http was not listed as a dependency, in your registry, there may also be some permissions issues with the spoolsv.exe and spoolss.dll files, both required for spools to run. We can easily fix that, first I would like to see your registry entries for http.
> 
> ...


I ran the command & the file is attached.


----------



## bobcat5536 (Jun 29, 2015)

This may or may not be of some help.

https://www.sordum.org/9199/fix-print-spooler-v1-1/


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, well the print que should be empty (since this hasn't worked for so long) it should not stop the spooler service, it will stop printing, It can be done manually, no need for a third party util.

Browse to your C:\windows\system32\spool\PRINTERS\ folder

You should see files there ending in .SPL and .SHD created around the time you tried to print - delete these files.
I wonder how you added the dependency mod to the spooler registry. Navigate to it in the registry.

Look at the sub key:-
DependOnService Reg_Muti_SZ RPCSS http

Does your entry appear exactly as you see above?

The http service entries are as they should be.


----------



## tmoran25 (Feb 2, 2018)

jenae said:


> Hi, well the print que should be empty (since this hasn't worked for so long) it should not stop the spooler service, it will stop printing, It can be done manually, no need for a third party util.
> 
> Browse to your C:\windows\system32\spool\PRINTERS\ folder
> 
> ...


The spool directory is empty & the registry sub key is exactly as you have it.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, open the print spooler service (services.msc) right click select properties under the Log On tab , under Local System Account, uncheck the box "allow service to interact with desktop" click Apply then OK out.

Next, open a cmd prompt as admin (as shown) and be sure to be logged on as your normal user. In the prompt copy paste:-

takeown /f C:\windows\system32\spoolsv.exe (press enter)

You will see:-
SUCCESS: The file (or folder): "C:\windows\system32\spoolsv.exe" now owned by user "PTOC\Paul".

*Note*:- you use the "owned by user" name (this will be YOUR account name) in this next cmd ( keep the name in " as shown) mine is "PTOC\Paul"

icacls c:\windows\system32\spoolsv.exe /grant "PTOC\Paul":f (press enter)

You will see:-
processed file: c:\windows\system32\spoolsv.exe
Successfully processed 1 files; Failed processing 0 files

Next type:-

Takeown /f C:\windows\system32\spoolss.dll (press enter)

You will see:-
SUCCESS: The file (or folder): "C:\windows\system32\spoolss.dll" now owned by user "PTOC\Paul".

Again use YOUR name in this cmd:-

icacls C:\windows\system32\spoolss.dll /grant "PTOC\Paul":f (press enter)

You will get a success message as previously, restart computer and see how things work out now.


----------



## tmoran25 (Feb 2, 2018)

Unfortunately, no change. Print Spooler still won't stay running. Here is from the Event Viewer:

Log Name: Application
Source: Application Error
Date: 3/7/2018 12:38:32 PM
Event ID: 1000
Task Category: (100)
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: DESKTOP-2AIV2B8
Description:
Faulting application name: spoolsv.exe, version: 10.0.16299.192, time stamp: 0xbe8856fa
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 10.0.16299.248, time stamp: 0x4414ec23
Exception code: 0xc00000fd
Fault offset: 0x000000000001f5f7
Faulting process id: 0x12b4
Faulting application start time: 0x01d3b63ad5307194
Faulting application path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\spoolsv.exe
Faulting module path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\KERNELBASE.dll
Report Id: 935e5ba4-1627-4cf5-9b22-94ced0752abe
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID: 
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Application Error" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>100</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2018-03-07T17:38:32.975074400Z" />
<EventRecordID>22586</EventRecordID>
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>DESKTOP-2AIV2B8</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
spoolsv.exe
10.0.16299.192
be8856fa
KERNELBASE.dll
10.0.16299.248
4414ec23
c00000fd
000000000001f5f7
12b4
01d3b63ad5307194
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\KERNELBASE.dll
935e5ba4-1627-4cf5-9b22-94ced0752abe

</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, open a cmd as admin and type:-

sfc /scannow (press enter)

It is important you properly remove kaspersky use their uninstaller:-

https://support.kaspersky.com/common/service.aspx?el=1464#block1


----------



## tmoran25 (Feb 2, 2018)

Kaspersky is completely uninstalled. I used the uninstaller at the path you provided.
I ran the scan - no errors.
I rebooted & the print spooler still will not stay running - same error in the Event Viewer with the KERNELBASE.dll


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, well that is an MS dll, so a copy should be in winsxs, unless it is also corrupt. I believe something from kaspersky has left a permanent(and difficult) issue on your machine.

It is possible to extract that dll from an OS image, takes some doing and may not be the problem, often a faulting module is due entirely to something else. My advice would be to try a reset of windows ten OR far better, back up the data you want to keep and do a fresh clean install.

Before that give this a try, open an elevated cmd prompt and copy paste this cmd:-

DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth (press enter), see how you go.


----------



## tmoran25 (Feb 2, 2018)

I ran that command & no luck. Still getting the same error & spooler will not stay running.


----------

